# Help ID this please !!!



## htnguyen7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Recently noticed this in my lawn. This area was previously seeded with Midnight KBG.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What was there before kbg?


----------



## htnguyen7 (Jun 22, 2019)

Only tall fescue as far as I know.


----------

